# How to Set-up Spot Bow



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

I want to get more into shooting Spots. I am buying my second Apex7 for this. I already have ordered Easton Eclipse X7 2512's. But don't know where to go from there. What makes a great spot set-up. I shoot mainly 3-D and I notice differences on indoor range. Any help would be appeciated.


----------



## loadtoad (Oct 22, 2003)

*set up Freestyle or bowhunter Freestyle?*

First question is what class do you want to shoot? Freestyle(Unlimited) or Bowhunter Freestyle?

I made the leap several years ago from Bowhunter Freestyle Limited all the way up to Freestyle.

Stabilizer set up = find one that balances the bow and gives you a nice steady sight picture...experiment with a buddies or barrow from others before laying down $$$. The length and weight is different for all of us, but if you can find a system that allows you to adjust the weight distro, then you will be suited well.

Side bars = again same as above...however a good adjustable V bar will aide you in balancing your bow.

Sight = all the major brands have excellent sights, brand new they are quite exspensive, so find the best one that fits your wallet and you will do well with any of them. I shoot the Cooper Johns ANTS with Fita Bar. 

Scope/apature = yes this comes seperate from the sight and again you are talking serious money for some good lenses but this is where you want a good lens in you scope so don't go cheap here. Brite-Site makes some cool scopes, I use the X-view and love it for spots! With scopes, if you shoot any magnification you MAY have to get a clarifier...depending on the combination of 2 things; power of the scope and your eye sight. Most folks who see 20/20 are usually good to x6 power with out a clarifier, but some folks will tell you to get one for anything above 4. Again, we are all different so you will have to play around. I started with a x4 power and have not left it yet...so I am only a good reference from a x4 power standpoint??

Rests = personal preference, I use brite-site tuner rest...super easy to adjust rock solid and reliable!

Release = again personal preference, I reccomend a good quality release that is dependable/adjustable/smooth/comfortable. I use a Carter Solution 3, love it have for years, it fits me better than any other releases in my hand than any of the rest...big reason I have it. Any of the top names are all quality products, Carter/Tru-Ball/Stanslawski there are more but you get the idea!

Strings = don't over look a good string/cables, you will be shooting a mega ton of arrows if you get sucked into this spot thing like I did, so you will need good strings and cables made by a good company or string maker! I prefer 450/452X material for my spot/3D bows, while using 8125 material for hunting. I am a big advocate of Winners Choice, but there are many other options that will serve you well too!

Sling = wether you use a bow mounted wrist sling or a finger sling, just make sure you have one....if not you could have a 3grand dropsie and tha wouldn't be pretty.:angry:

I know this is all pretty generic, but I try to steer clear of telling someone that this brand X is the best and not to buy brand Y, I will mention what I have only as a reference to others so they may have a starting point. Experiment the most you can is the best advice, and what works for me may not work for you.
My setup;
Martin Scepter 3 w/ Nitrous X cams 452X strings/cables 
Copper John's ANTS w/ FITA bar and X-View Scope x4 power
Adjusto peep
Brite-Site Tuner rest
Cartel quick disco knuckle w/ 30inch Shibuya Titanium/Carbon Stabilizer
Shibuya adjustable V-bar w/ 4 inch side bar and 2 sims modular shock donuts then another 4 inch side bar all together
Wrist sling
2613 X-7 Eclipses full length 33inches with 180 grain nibbs

Just what I have there are infinant combinations and many new products that beat the doors off of some of this stuff. I have had this setup since '04, I am sure there are many new and better products out now.

Hope this gets you started.

The Toad!:darkbeer:


----------



## loadtoad (Oct 22, 2003)

*one more thing*

speed is your evil twin in this game, most spotties shot around 45 to 55 pounds. You want something you can pull back 60 times, but more inportantly you want something you can pull back perfectly 60 times and not be tired or stressed. One perfect arrow at a time...repeat x60!

The Toad!:thumbs_up


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

NCSUarcher said:


> I want to get more into shooting Spots. I am buying my second Apex7 for this. I already have ordered Easton Eclipse X7 2512's. But don't know where to go from there. What makes a great spot set-up. I shoot mainly 3-D and I notice differences on indoor range. Any help would be appeciated.


If you are just talking about the arrows I am shooting 2512's at 31" with 180 gain points and 4" feathers and they fly very well. I am shooting 52lbs at 28.75" draw.

I just last year got into spot shooting so I can tell you what my approach was. I started shooting with my hunting bow, then about half way through I bought a target bow. I bought a used sight / scope (Check-it), a Cartel Carbon Stabilizer (around $40), Quicktune 800 then quicky upgraded to a Brite Site PRO-Tuner rest (which has been great) 

I do not shoot a clarifier (probably should) but I shoot a small diameter (1") 6X scope. I have since upgraded the site to a copper john Ants Evo2. I shot for the rest of last season with my hunting trigger release and this year bought a Stan SX-2 thumb release, which I also like very much. I have not yet made the jump to shooting with 100% backtension, but the release is good for learning and I am still able to shoot the leagues and events the way I am most comfortable. 

My next upgrade will probably be a new scope, I got a great deal on the old site and scope that I am still using, but I am told a high quality scope can make a big difference. I was not sure how far I would take the spot shooting so I got into it cheap, and I am now starting to upgrade slowly. You may be in a different situation so it really depends on what you want to spend and how involved you want to get. We went from shooting 1 night a week in a "for fun" league to 3 nights a week in some competitive leagues.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

one thing to keep in mind with a clarifier peep, and i don't actually know if it's true with other people

when i shoot one, i can't see very well, because i shoot with both eyes open (4x and 6x scope) and the picture becomes even more blurry

food for thought


----------

